# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Camara de Video para Maquinaria Agricola

## ILG

Actualmente la seguridad en las operaciones de equipos es primordial para  evitar los accidentes con el equipo y del personal que labora conjuntamnete con el y a la vez incrementar la produccion monitoreando todo lo que ocurre a su alrededor.
Los invito a vistar www.orlaco.com ; fabricante de soluciones de vision  para cubrir todos aquellos puntos muertos que dificultan la eificiencia de un operador.
Con el uso de camaras de video ubicadas en las zonas estrategicas , el operador tiene control de lo que sucede, los equipos son diseñados para trabajo extremo en todos los climas.
link de uso en maquinaria pesada que puede ser eficazmente usado en tractores agricolas, cosechadoras diversas, equipos de vibracion, etc : http://www.orlaco.com/download-english.htm
Pueden contactarnos en www.ingenieria-logisticaglobal.com  para brindarle mas informacion sobre los equipos y sus ventajas.  administracion@ingenieria-logisticaglobal.com
Carlos R.  :Cool: Temas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola Agrícola Cerro Prieto (Video Institucional 2009) Maquinaria agricola para maiz Artículo: Importaciones de maquinaria agrícola sumaron US$ 6.3 millones en primer bimestre Maquinaria Agrícola desde Bashan China

----------

